# siemens 1fv5139



## bigmouse (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been keeping my eye on this for a while now. It was $1500 when I started watching it. With a 650vdc bus, my conversion is one of the few that could actually fully utilize it since that's my bus voltage already.

4000rpm redline is a bit low. I would hesitate to push it beyond that because it's probably limited mechanically by the magnet retention. For $700, it would be an awesome deal if I had an immediate use for it!

If I didn't already have a motor arrangement sorted out, I'd consider it.


----------



## scotmac (Feb 23, 2016)

It is a generator, as such is not setup to work with the DMOC645. What inverter would you run with it, if you want to switch it to work as a motor?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Any bldc inverter will work.

Personally i would run a self build inverter.


----------



## scotmac (Feb 23, 2016)

Huh? It is an AC engine, and Siemens, which i believe run off a can bus.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

it just a motor. So phase wires in, three phase. And you can measure the rotor angle through the encorder thats in the motor.


----------



## bigmouse (Sep 28, 2008)

I could easily connect it to one of my Toyota/Lexus inverters. Very tempted to pick it up, even more-so now that it's down to $499! I wonder what shipping to the bay area would cost.


----------



## bigmouse (Sep 28, 2008)

This is down to $399 now! Seems like they just want to get rid of it at this point. I bet a local could show up and carry it away for $200.


----------



## bigmouse (Sep 28, 2008)

Haha, seems the seller has decided they want to hang on to it a bit longer. Price back up to $1000. Silly.


----------

